
Ask HN: Usability bottleneck for dApps and how to solve it? - 1qazxsw23edc
I&#x27;m all for replacing all the network application with dapps, but in my opinion the bottleneck for wide acceptance of dapps is that you have to always keep your identity and secret key safe (in Blockstacks&#x27;s case) and if you lose that, you lose everything in the app. This is not convenient for older people or for much younger people who could easily lose those information or anyone who is not very careful. Currently as we use normal apps like social networks, ride-sharing services, etc., if we forget the password or anything, we have our email address to fall back to, but in dapps I (noob here) don&#x27;t know if something similar exists.<p>How the community is tackling this problem? Is there already solutions out there? (I should note that I&#x27;m not targeting Blockstack by any means, this might also be the case for other platforms like Ethereum and other sites like steemit)
======
verdverm
Perhaps the hype was over promised? The only means I am aware of is managed
identities, which is against the prevailing ethos.

I don't see centralized services being disrupted precisely because of UX,
which trumps the dweb benefits.

